# Benötige Hilfe - HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8



## DerDima (13. Januar 2017)

*Benötige Hilfe - HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hoffe, ich bin richtig in diesem Unterforum, wenn es um einen Server geht .

Nach einem Jahr mit dem HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 und bisher tadelloser Funktionalität blinkt er seit gestern gelb, was ja einen Defekt einer der beiden verbauten Festplatten bedeutet.

Ich nutze 2 Seagate Desktop ST2000DX001 SSHD 2TB Interne Hybrid-Festplatten im RAID 1 Verbund, was wohl mein erster Fehler ist (die Festplattenwahl betreffend).

Ich hatte den Server für kleinere HomeOffice Tätigkeiten verwendet. Er läuft nach wie vor, aber eben mit dem blinken.

Ich bin kein Profi, möchte mich aber gerne mit dem Thema näher beschäftigen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich nun die Platte wechseln kann (im Betrieb, oder im ausgeschalteten Zustand)? Muss ich vor- oder nach dem Wechsel der defekten Platte irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen, damit der RAID Verbund wieder funktioniert, oder erledigt der Server dies von selbst?

Wie lange kann ich mir mit dem Wechsel der defekten Platte Zeit lassen?

Weiterhin habe ich gelesen, dass eine sogenannte SAS Platte besser für den Server Betrieb geeignet wäre. Könnt ihr dies bestätigen und kann ich eine solche Platte im ProLiant verbauen? Diese hat ja einen etwas anderen Anschluss.

Wenn es geht, kann die zweite oben genannte Seagate zunächst weiterhin in Betrieb bleiben? Hintergund ist der, dass ich mir gerne das Formatieren bzw. Neu-Aufsetzen sparen möchte. Ich würde die zweite Seagate drinnen lassen, bis diese krepiert und dann die von euch favorisierte Platte einbauen. Danach hätte ich ja wieder zwei Platten der gleichen Sorte.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einige Vorschläge machen könntet, welche Festplatte eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Dima


----------



## Deep Thought (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe - HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8*

SAS-Platten sind vor allem schneller, lauter und teuer als SATA-Platten. Von der Haltbarkeit her gibt es sich nicht viel, auch wenn sie im Prinzip schon etwas robuster sind.
Aber vermutlich passen sie bei dir eh nicht rein. Dafür braucht man einen (teuren) SAS-Controller.

(Zum Rest kann ich nicht viel beitragen, da ich den Rechner nicht kenne)


----------



## Stockmann (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe - HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8*

Vorab, SAS Festplatten lohnen sich nicht für Heim-Anwender. 
2TB Festplatten liegen da gebraucht schon bei fast 200€.

Ob du die Festplatten im laufenden Betrieb wechseln kannst hängt davon ab ob "Hot-Plug" aktiv ist.
Hot Swapping – Wikipedia

Hier auch mal den HP Download Link für die Raid Software (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob die auch bei dem MicroServer funktioniert), einfach mal ausprobieren im Zweifel.
Drivers & Software - HPE Support Center.


Muss man nach dem Wechsel einer defekten Festplatte im Raid1 /5 / 6 / 10 Verbund irgendetwas tun?
- Die Antwort ist eigentlich immer Ja.
- Je nach Controller/Software wird die Raid Wiederherstellung Automatisch vorgenommen mit dem Einschub einer neuen Festplatte oder Sie muss manuell gestartet werden. Aber in beiden fällen muss man mit der Software des Controllers überprüfen ob die Festplatte erkannt wurde und ab genau diesem Zeitpunkt macht es keinen Unterschied mehr ob der Controller es automatisch macht oder man in der Software eben den "Rebuild" von Hand startet. Arbeitszeit technisch macht dieses keinen Unterschied.

Kann man die alte Festplatte drin lassen bis diese auch kaputt geht? Oder anders formuliert ist ein Mischbetrieb möglich?
- In der Regel kann man sagen, das ein Mischbetrieb von unterschiedlichen Festplatten in einem Raid Verbund ohne Problem möglich ist. Der Speicherplatz richtet sich dabei (Raid1) nach der kleineren Festplatte.
- Jedoch kann ich dir hier nicht sagen wie es sich bei dir mit einer SSHD, die du ja verwendest verhält. 
- Meine Faustregel -> Mischbetrieb Ja, aber möglichst die selben Eckdaten benutzten (Speicher, rpm, etc)

Bevor man eine genaue Empfehlung aussprechen würde, wären noch weitere Informationen interessant.
Wird der Server 24/7 betrieben?
Wie schlimm wäre ein Festplattenausfall? ggf. alternative Backup Methode mit Acronis oder Veeam?


----------



## fotoman (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe - HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8*



Stockmann schrieb:


> Wie schlimm wäre ein Festplattenausfall? ggf. alternative Backup Methode mit Acronis oder Veeam?


Werden die Prolinats mittlerwiele inkl. Windows ausgeliefert. Ich kenne nur Angebote ohne OS.

Und was meinst Du mit alternativem Basckup. Ein RAID1 ist kein Backup, Wer einen Server/NAS betreibt sollte das wohl schon lange wissen, wenn ihm die Daten wichtig wären. Wobei man dann wohl auch weiss, was man bei einem Plattendefekt tun muss oder wo man dies nachlesen kann.



DerDima schrieb:


> Wie lange kann ich mir mit dem Wechsel der  defekten Platte Zeit lassen?


Im Zweifel so lange, bis auch die  zweite Platte ausfällt. Das kann heute Abend sein, oder auch erst in  5-10 Jahren. Stört aber alles nicht, ein (funktionierendes) Backup ist sicherlich vorhanden und die Verfügbarkeit der Daten ist wohl auch nicht so wichtig.


----------

